# Island Stinging Nettle seeds, $1 a pack!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

They are here in time for Fall planting which is the ideal planting for them. They can be sown lightly on the ground and kept moist til sprouted. If they are left and uncared for, they typically will sprout and grow anyhow.. 

Nettles are packed with nutrition being the most healthy green we can eat, loaded with vitamins and minerals plus 40% protein per leaf volume. The leaves make an excellent medicinal tea while tasty, also helps with congestion during colds, helps loosen phlegm with allergies and asthma, prescribed by doctors in Europe for prostate health and Gout sufferers. The tea is said to equalize the blood acid levels which is also beneficial to those with blood issues involving kidney function and the need for blood cleansing. This is always good to allow doctors to know you are consuming the tea as it can amplify some medications slightly. The Nettle makes an excellent salve and medicinal oil that can be used for burns, cuts and scrapes as it is anti bacterial plus good for wrinkles as it is very skin softening....the tea can be used for a hair rinse for stimulating the scalp to prevent or slow hair loss. 

I am having a great sale of only $1 a pack plus postage is covered with a stamp. 

You get about 200 seeds freshly harvested and ready to plant!

I prefer concealed cash mailed for this purchase as paypal takes a big chunk of the small payments or you can combine a paypal payment if you buy the Eyptian onion bulblets and add a buck and have no additional postage.  

You can pm me, email me at [email protected] or post on this page.

Nettles below are babies...these can grow up to ten feet tall in Washington making them the very tallest of their variety and quite potent.


----------



## Briarpatch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Romy
Do you have any nettles left?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Briarpatch said:


> Hi Romy
> Do you have any nettles left?


Hi there, I am out of state at this time where my sons are attending college. I brought my Nettle Seeds with me. I don't have Nettle Tea leaves available at this time, sorry about that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I will honor this price! Lowest price out on the net.

$1 for pesticide free wild harvested Nettle seeds, 200 count! Just add a stamp for shipping. 

Pm me for address, concealed cash work great for this size purchase.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I just want too wade through the patch and hand pick them seeds for you! free of charge!! I just love the smell of fresh nettle in the morning!! hehe, best wishes, ray


----------

